# Lost Gear Upper Co "yarmony"



## mngrinder (Jul 12, 2015)

Lost Oar, Net, Dry Box, stove, water bottles, 3 weeks ago on yarmony. Just curious if any has found anything with the flows coming down. Thanks!!


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

could be worth going back down. The top of island campsite over towards the two river left channels up against the cliffs has a ton of stuff in the undergrowth. I didn't look around a bunch as its thick and was slippery, but while fishing found shoes, hats, pumps, paddles, sunglasses, dog leashes, bunch of beer...


----------



## groovy (Jul 26, 2005)

did you lose a throwbag?


----------

